# New children!!!



## Dowjones (Sep 16, 2010)

Brief update: My wife and I will be traveling to Sri Lanka to bring home our new children. A boy 4 and a girl 18 mos, brother and sister. My wife is on cloud nine. We are very much still trying to have some natural children and the prognosis is encouraging. You can read my story here in TAM if you would like, but we now have the marriage we both had always wanted.


----------



## Geoffrey Marsh (Aug 11, 2011)

:smthumbup: Congrats!


----------

